# Beverly Sills Dies.



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Heartberoken. A terrible loss.

Consoled only that her work will live on. 

EF


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

This is indeed a great loss ... she will be missed by all. 
The Boston Globe has  this article  about her and her accomplishments.

Rest in Peace, Beverly ... Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello again, *Frasier*.

Not exactly the ideal circumstances under which to say "welcome back."

As for me, I saw the thread title, and gasped. It remains our good fortune that there is an extensive recorded, print, and critical legacy of her artistry.


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

I too was deeply depressed by her death, however, I did find something in my local CD music store that is a good way to remember her by.

It's a 7 disk CD box set of Donizetti's "The Three Queens" operas, including Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, and Roberto Devereux.

They have all been digitally remastered and they sound great. I think the best is Anna Bolena because not only does Beverly Sills sound great, but there are so many good arias in this opera that really show off her wonderful voice.

I bought this box set because it was a great deal, and it's a great way to always remember one of the truly great singers of our time.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

CampOfTheSaints said:


> I too was deeply depressed by her death, however, I did find something in my local CD music store that is a good way to remember her by.
> 
> It's a 7 disk CD box set of Donizetti's "The Three Queens" operas, including Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, and Roberto Devereux.
> 
> ...


That is a MUST HAVE set for all opera fans of Donizetti. And the Sills Maria Stuarda has both the overture and the prelude. Most just begin with the prelude.

EDIT: A nice discussion of the three queen operas HERE, including a section with Beverly Sills talking about them.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Florestan said:


> That is a MUST HAVE set for all opera fans of Donizetti.


Also features Stuart Burrows, whose voice fits this repertoire like a glove.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> That is a MUST HAVE set for all opera fans of Donizetti. And the Sills Maria Stuarda has both the overture and the prelude. Most just begin with the prelude.
> 
> EDIT: A nice discussion of the three queen operas HERE, including a section with Beverly Sills talking about them.


Very wise words, alas she's not that loved (in public) on this forum.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Actually I had and have enormous admiration for Sills as an artist and singer. She was an incredibly intelligent, musical and technically gifted singer, and was extremely effective in a variety of roles. I just find that the voice is too light and _soubrettish_ for some of the bel canto roles she sang, such as the Tudor queens and *Norma*. Because of her intelligence and musicality, she almost convinces, but the voice lacks colour and depth, and I would prefer singers such as Callas, Caballe, Sutherland, Gencer, even Souliotis in these roles.

I feel the same about another favourite artist of mine, Renata Scotto, who also tackled many of these roles. Another superbly intelligent singer, she lacked grandeur and stature.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Actually I had and have enormous admiration for Sills as an artist and singer. She was an incredibly intelligent, musical and technically gifted singer, and was extremely effective in a variety of roles. I just find that the voice is too light and _soubrettish_ for some of the bel canto roles she sang, such as the Tudor queens and *Norma*. Because of her intelligence and musicality, she almost convinces, but the voice lacks colour and depth, and I would prefer singers such as Callas, Caballe, Sutherland, Gencer, even Souliotis in these roles.
> 
> I feel the same about another favourite artist of mine, Renata Scotto, who also tackled many of these roles. Another superbly intelligent singer, she lacked grandeur and stature.


Sills, her sense of humor always at the ready, said that she was "born with the mind of Birgit Nilsson and the voice of Beverly Sills." She also said "Better ten years as Callas than twenty as anyone else." A small instrument? Hear me roar!

Plenty of singers want to do repertoire more dramatic than their voices can manage. Sills had a solid technique and succeeded better than most - and knew when to call it quits. A lovable artist.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

In her memory I just purchased this DVD:









Includes performances and interviews from 1930-1980.
Bonus material includes highlights from La Traviata from 1955--first time release in any format!
And singing Caro Nome as a girl on an amateur hour program.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Florestan said:


> In her memory I just purchased this DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 1930 she was one year old. How was her coloratura then?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> In 1930 she was one year old. How was her coloratura then?


I don't know about her coloratura, but a quick search of Wikipedia shows the following:

"At the age of three, Sills won a "Miss Beautiful Baby" contest, in which she sang "The Wedding of Jack and Jill". Beginning at age four, she performed professionally on the Saturday morning radio program, "Rainbow House", as "Bubbles" Silverman."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> In her memory I just purchased this DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a pleasure to watch, bearing in mind the woman has had the most difficult life of them all.
Two disabled children, not to mention the rude people from the Met she had to deal with.
One thing stands out though, she brought Milan to silence with her performances :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For the devoted fans:tiphat:

http://www.beverlysillsonline.com/


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Very wise words, alas she's not that loved (in public) on this forum.


Yes, and very telling that this thread has so few posts to such a significant and sad event, unless there was another thread on it that took off and this one got left behind.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my Youtube speech about Bubbles and 2 of her most beautiful clips.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> In 1930 she was one year old. How was her coloratura then?


It was pretty fine in 1939 (never mind the photo on the You Tube, she is 10 years old here):


----------

